# super tiny teardrop blades



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody know where to get some really small chrome teardrop blades , like the ones added to ice fishing teardrop jigs to give them flutter and flash action ? Ive been looking around , even at the local bass pro shop but dont see what I am looking for. Or do you know what a more technical name for them would be so I might get better results searching the web ?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

check Janns netcraft thats where I get them,,,how many do you need ? you have to buy them by the hundred...I am going there in the morning,,I may still have a bunch,,




http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ice-fishing-blades/


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

roger23 said:


> check Janns netcraft thats where I get them,,,how many do you need ? you have to buy them by the hundred...I am going there in the morning,,I may still have a bunch,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll look and see what they have but I really dont need that much , I just need a few.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

which ones do you want I may have them..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

roger23 said:


> which ones do you want I may have them..



Thanks for the offer roger23 , after checking the prices they are very affordable and I will just go ahead and order one of the 100 packs off the website.


----------

